# BOV terminology



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Looking at blow off valves on eBay I notice some sellers stating "1g" and "2g" in their ads. What are they referring to?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Link up the ad. I'm guessing that they could be talking about 1st generation or 2nd generation, but don't really know without seeing the ad. Some bov's have leak issues so this could refer also to the most recent model. Or it could refer to 1st gen or 2nd generation DSM bov, since those are popular for those on a small budget


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

in DSM related, 1g is good, 2g is bad


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2456195229
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33553&item=2456206036
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2456747315
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42604&item=2457278763
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2456783137
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2456883884
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2457346779
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2457026810
These ads all have either '2G' or '1G' in them. 
What does 'DSM' mean?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

DSM = diamond star motors... aka Mitsubishi

Like vodka said.. get 1g


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what do you need a BOV for?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> DSM = diamond star motors... aka Mitsubishi


, plymouth, and eagle.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

"what do you need a BOV for?"

I have a S13 blacktop engine set sitting on my garage floor that I want to fire up. From what I understand I don't need the BOV valve to run the engine but, if I could pick one up cheap I would stick it on.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OldBrit said:


> I have a S13 blacktop engine set sitting on my garage floor that I want to fire up. From what I understand I don't need the BOV valve to run the engine but, if I could pick one up cheap I would stick it on.



Make me an offer....




















Its off of my old Sr20det that I no longer own. I still have use for it, for my next swap. but i'm willing to part with it because my bov that I'm using hasn't been decided yet


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

esyip said:


> , plymouth, and eagle.


yeah those too! hahaha. hahaha, I pity the foo who thought of the name "laser" for a vehicle.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> yeah those too! hahaha. hahaha, I pity the foo who thought of the name "laser" for a vehicle.


lol. i agree, it is a bit much for a name. but then again, so are a lot of other names. :\

wouldn't you agree that you would hate to see such a horrible name for a car with a $100 in mods and free mods walking you though? that would suck.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

"Make me an offer..."
How about $15.00?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Check your PM


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you buy that factory BOV it works best plumbed back. Also fill the bleeder home on the bottom with a tiny grub screw and epoxy and it will hold more boost. The springs in those are a little too soft though.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i have a stock 3gen RX-7 BOV...want that?


----------

